# Long Island NY master plumbers license



## Mobeoner (Dec 31, 2011)

I am a NYC Journeyman and work under a licensed plumber for over 9yrs
i was looking for information to see if i can take the town of hempstead or where ever it is i need to go and apply for the test. ive been searching the web and i find nothing useful. does anyone have any direct links of where i can get the info needed or where is it that i need to go to apply? :blink:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Nassau county maybe? There are a few NYC plumbers here. They might know. Even though I'm from NY {upstate} I never worked in LI.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Just go to the town of Hempstead and ask for an application. Or town of oyster bay. Or any of the other 1000 towns on Long Island that require it's own license. You just put in the application, pay the fee and they decide if you qualify to take the test.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Mobeoner (Dec 31, 2011)

^^^ that is what is confusing me, every town says diffrent things, I was under the impression 1 M/P license for all of Long Island.


----------



## GuyColangelo (Apr 1, 2014)

Mobeoner said:


> ^^^ that is what is confusing me, every town says diffrent things, I was under the impression 1 M/P license for all of Long Island.


Nope, not on Long Island. Each county (Nassau for example) as multiple townships. Each town requires its own license. Within a town, sometimes there are villages where in some cases you would need to be licensed for that village.

All towns require a license, but some make it easy if you already have one from another town. Basically, each township wants to get paid if you are going to work in that township.

So, here's the structure:

County
Township
Villages/Cities

You will need to go directly with each one and apply, and more importantly to them, pay their license fees. 


Here's a list of townships and cities in Nassau:

Town of Hempstead
Town of North Hempstead
Town of Oyster Bay
City of Glen Cove
City of Long Beach

If you want to be able to work in all of Nassau County, you will need to get licensed in each.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Just curious, is that LICENSED, or REGISTERED? In Florida, a state contractor can work anywhere in the state, but must register in each municipality if the municipality requires it (at a nominal fee of course). Is that what you are referring to?


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

No it's all separate licenses. If you can't reciprocate than you have to take a test for each individual town. They just want their money.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Mobeoner (Dec 31, 2011)

^^^ so let me get this straight, I will need to take the written test and wipe lead in all 6 town/citys you mentioned? That's seems outrageous lol


----------



## GuyColangelo (Apr 1, 2014)

Mobeoner said:


> ^^^ so let me get this straight, I will need to take the written test and wipe lead in all 6 town/citys you mentioned? That's seems outrageous lol


You will definitely have to with the first one. You may be able to "skip" that part if you hold a license from another town, but you will still need to apply and pay. You really should just call each town to see what the latest requirements are. They're not very good at making information like this available online.


----------



## Mobeoner (Dec 31, 2011)

Thank you, I will try and report back. I am also going for my NYC master license but that's a joke with all the loops they make me jump. I have plenty of money saved for each one so let's see how it goes.


----------



## GuyColangelo (Apr 1, 2014)

Mobeoner said:


> Thank you, I will try and report back. I am also going for my NYC master license but that's a joke with all the loops they make me jump. I have plenty of money saved for each one so let's see how it goes.


Good luck!


----------



## GuyColangelo (Apr 1, 2014)

You need to call Molly Hilton in the building dept. @ (516) 812-3081 for the town of Hempstead. She can help you.


----------



## Mobeoner (Dec 31, 2011)

^^^ thank you so much, what's her hours of business?


----------



## GuyColangelo (Apr 1, 2014)

Mobeoner said:


> ^^^ thank you so much, what's her hours of business?


I'm not sure. Give her a call and find out


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

Molly is the person who handles all licensing for Hempstead MLP . Good luck trying to get it 
I'm licensed on the island if you need infor, inbox me your number and I will give you the low down.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Just call Jnosh... contractor in Long Island and supposed member here... i


----------



## Mobeoner (Dec 31, 2011)

I called molly she's sending me the application.


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Just call Jnosh... contractor in Long Island and supposed member here... i


Lmao. !!!!


----------



## Mobeoner (Dec 31, 2011)

So I got my paper work in. Questions. After I fill this out and send it in what's next?
Also does anyone know what exact plumbing code books I need to buy? I was looking around and there a bunch of them. No sure what specific books I need to read up on..
Any of these books? http://www.constructionbook.com/new-york-state-codes/


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

Just call Molly and ask , I believe it is 2007 ipc they base their questions on. It's a three part exam (1) multiple choice (2) diagram (3) and practical


----------



## natem1986 (Dec 29, 2013)

Is having a MA journeymen license reciprocal to NYC ? Some states just require the passing of exam and axe qualifications ..


----------



## NyNick (Feb 14, 2013)

Mobeoner said:


> So I got my paper work in. Questions. After I fill this out and send it in what's next?
> Also does anyone know what exact plumbing code books I need to buy? I was looking around and there a bunch of them. No sure what specific books I need to read up on..
> Any of these books? http://www.constructionbook.com/new-york-state-codes/


How are you a NYC journeyman and not aware of what codes you need to know? If you live in NY you should know we go by the ICC...


----------



## Mobeoner (Dec 31, 2011)

^^^ because it's impossible to remember them all and most things we do are common sense.


----------



## Mobeoner (Dec 31, 2011)

Are these the 3 books I need?


----------



## Mobeoner (Dec 31, 2011)

just an update for those who care, I decided to go with emmanuel troise and i can honestly say i would never pass that test with out his help. Class cost me $3200 which was a bit of a shocker but it will all be worth it at the end.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Mobeoner said:


> just an update for those who care, I decided to go with emmanuel troise and i can honestly say i would never pass that test with out his help. Class cost me $3200 which was a bit of a shocker but it will all be worth it at the end.












That's sort of steep for a 'class'. Wow.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Mobeoner said:


> just an update for those who care, I decided to go with emmanuel troise and i can honestly say i would never pass that test with out his help. Class cost me $3200 which was a bit of a shocker but it will all be worth it at the end.












That is what I spent when I was preparing for my state exam. But it included business insurance for the first year of my business, books, exam fee paid to the state and other expenses such as travel and lodging. I never paid for a class but I did purchase a high quality home-study course.


----------



## Mobeoner (Dec 31, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> That's sort of steep for a 'class'. Wow.


Yeah I was actually kinda shocked with that price but I didn't have a choice.


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah ! That's just for the written part of the test, the practical is much more not counting the material you will need


----------



## fhrooter72 (Apr 12, 2011)

Glad live in Texas! One master test state wide and only have to register in the jurisdictions you pull permits in.


----------



## Islefan9 (Jun 22, 2021)

Mobeoner said:


> just an update for those who care, I decided to go with emmanuel troise and i can honestly say i would never pass that test with out his help. Class cost me $3200 which was a bit of a shocker but it will all be worth it at the end.


Do you have contact info for him?


----------



## Islefan9 (Jun 22, 2021)

Mobeoner said:


> just an update for those who care, I decided to go with emmanuel troise and i can honestly say i would never pass that test with out his help. Class cost me $3200 which was a bit of a shocker but it will all be worth it at the end.


Do you have any contact info for the classes?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Yes, by the way that’s a beautiful mustache in your picture


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> Yes, by the way that’s a beautiful mustache in your picture


is that Dr Phil’s brother?


----------

